# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Продам телефон Sony Ericsson K810i

## Alexko1970

Продам сотовый телефон Sony Ericsson K810i. В комплекте - зарядное устройство, шнур USB для подключения к компьютеру, карта памяти на 2 Гб. Фотоаппарат в телефоне 3.2 Мп.

----------

